# Wellbutrin



## Universal (May 30, 2005)

Anyone taking this drug? If so, have you had any serious side-effects? I'm more worried about the major ones such as liver or kidney problems and high blood pressure and rapid heart beat (I'm already having hbp and rabid heart beat so any more addition to that may be extremely uncomfortable.)

Anyhow, anyone taking wellbutrin to treat the depression?
(my doc thinks i have depression)

:wink:


----------



## lacuevadeloso (Mar 15, 2006)

I tried wellbutrin (and then the generic version, Bupropion) for a year, and the only side effect i notied was weight loss (no sexual s/fx, fortunately, LOL).
It did help my depression for some months, but that was before I was diagnosed with DP/DR which opened a new can of worms.
Again, it was a mild drug for me and seemed to help quiete a bit with my mood. Just don't rely on it completely.

Good luck.


----------



## lacuevadeloso (Mar 15, 2006)

And yes, dry mouth, so you'll be drinking tons of water.


----------



## Triachus (Jan 23, 2006)

Wellbutrin made me want to die.


----------



## pfpc (Aug 22, 2004)

I wanted to die too. Awful stuff.


----------



## comfortably numb (Mar 6, 2006)

Is the stuff really that bad? i was thinking of trying it myself. maybe i wont now.


----------



## rainboteers (Apr 5, 2005)

I was on it for a month... and I mean this... that was by far the worst month of my entire life.


----------



## Triachus (Jan 23, 2006)

I've been through some hard times, and even if Wellbutrin made me want to die, I still got over the hell it put me through and got back on track.

If you think you've got the nads, the go ahead and try it because it seems to have helped a few, but be forewarned. If you've got doubts then it might be best to avoid hellbutrin.


----------



## lacuevadeloso (Mar 15, 2006)

Wow, it is amazing how this drug affects us differently. I'm in no way supporting Wellbutrin, it just helped me briefly with a mild depression, but it didn't touched DP/DR. I think results will vary according to your lifestyle, the degree of depression and other symptoms, and of course, willingness to get better. I had to drop the drug after a year since I couldn't pay it any longer, and it wasn't the holy grail either. Take a look at this list of meds by NIODID:
http://www.dpselfhelp.com/forum/viewtopic.7206.html


----------



## Universal (May 30, 2005)

Strange maybe but it seems Wellbutrin is actually helping me. It could be the placebo effect, i don't know. But so far so good.


----------



## gimpy34 (Aug 10, 2004)

Wellbutrin was by far the most effective med for my depression. Made me much more social and active and of some worth to society. It's also the best AD for cognitive function. Sometimes prescribed for people with ADD.

However, if you suffer from panic disorder, it can be total hell. I had to take Klonopin with Wellbutrin, otherwise I would go straight into a panic attack.


----------



## nayashi (Sep 4, 2004)

I'm on Wellbutrin right now. I really think it helps. I find myself a little less moody on it and it helps me control the DP a bit.

The only side effects of it that I've gotten are dry mouth and weight loss.

It wears off after a while. I'm perscribed on the time-release 300 mg and my mom is on the 300 mg you have to take twice a day, and I've been kidnapping some of hers and taking an extra 150 mg a day. So I guess that's not good...


----------



## kdogg1976 (Mar 15, 2006)

I agree with most of the posts on here Wellbutrin was the worst feeling i ever had in my life i acually wanted my self admited to hostpital because of it Drove me completly insane.

Dogg


----------

